# I AM SO FUCKING ANGRY!!!



## Gypsy85 (Sep 23, 2010)

Hey guys,

so, after a really long time, I have finally found a therapist whom I like and who seems to be very very competent. For the first time, I feel that someone KNOWS what is wrong with me and has very specific idees of how to help me.

I do not know what it is like in Amerika or Britain, but in Germany, we have therapist who are paid by the patients themselves and others who are paid by the insurances. Mine is usually paid by the patients themselves, but if one can prove that no other therapist has a place available, one gets a special permission and the insurance pays for the treatment. I phones many many therpists and they all had no place available. I was happy about that, because I do not want ANY therapist, I want THIS therapist. I did not chose him because I think he has such a nice nose or something, but because I feel understood and have the impression that he knows what he is doing. So yeah, my insurance phoned me yesterday and told me, that they won't allow me to have this therapist. They won't pay for him. They try to find another, who is health insurance approved. ARGHS.

For me this means: Waiting at least 3 months (Man, I am in my 9th months... and I shall again wait for months to be treated????), being confronted with ANY therapist and starting by 0 again. I am so fed up with this. I do not want to start all over again. This will be the forth time I will have to tell the same story....

Honestly, that cannot be true. My parents pay a high price per month for our insurances.

I do not simply buy rolls from my therapist. I have to tell him really really personal stuff. I simply cannot do this with anyone. And I am quite sceptical, unfortunately. But he managed to convince me that he knows what he is doing.

And now I have to start all over again?!?!???!

Best wishes,
(angry) Steffi


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

Gypsy85 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> so, after a really long time, I have finally found a therapist whom I like and who seems to be very very competent. For the first time, I feel that someone KNOWS what is wrong with me and has very specific idees of how to help me.
> 
> ...


*My parents pay a high price per month for our insurances*

So Germany does not have a national health system (like Canada or UK)?

* So yeah, my insurance phoned me yesterday and told me, that they won't allow me to have this therapist. They won't pay for him. They try to find another, who is health insurance approved*

You could ask your therapist what he would charge without insurance.

Meanwhile, you could see in 3+ months what kind of therapist your insurance provides. Does your insurance have co-pays?

If you like the new guy, then all is well. However if he is not as effective, then it will take longer and time is money. Then discuss this with your folks.

Sorry that you are going through this - welcome to the business of health care


----------



## Gypsy85 (Sep 23, 2010)

Well, we HAVE a national health system, but everybody is FORCED to pay for it. You can have additional health insurances (privat) which are extremely expensive, but you have at least to pay for the "general health insurances."

I have already asked my therapist, what the lesson costs. I am really sorry, but as a student, I simply cannot afford 320€ per month. This is more than twice as much as I pay for my flat!!!

Maybe, there is one chance left. My therapist has to write a report and maybe this is convincing enough. We will see!! I just hate being pushed from one doctor to another. I just want to be well again (like all the others, I know...)and I am really willing to do everthing they tell me. But... can my treatmet please JUST START?!?!?


----------



## never_giving_up (Jun 23, 2010)

Have you spoken to the therapist about the situation?

I'm thinking he might be able to influence how things turn out maybe?


----------



## Gypsy85 (Sep 23, 2010)

I will see him next Thursday again. Up to now, he does not know about the situation.I know he wants to help me, but of course not without being paid


----------



## FoXS (Nov 4, 2009)

hi steffi, 
1. where do you live? in a big town or in a small one? it can happen that your insurance will pay the therapist if there is no other available next to him. 
2. another possibility is that this therapist whom you want to go to applies to the insurance company and gives them regular information that you treatment is making progress. But you have to apply for this BEFORE your treatment begins! 
3. there is normally a reason why the insurance company wont pay for a therapist, and this is because he has treatment ways that are not approved. have you informed about that?


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2011)

Every single one of you should move to Australia, everything is free down here, and good quality service as well........just think about it


----------



## Gypsy85 (Sep 23, 2010)

Huh? What did I do wrong? Why did I get a negative vote?!?!!

So, yeah, my health insurance denies to pay for my therapist. Am really pissed. This means waiting another 6months until things get started. Ugh.

I am just about to give up with this therapy-thing. Honestly. Maybe I just leave things as they are and try to survive


----------



## never_giving_up (Jun 23, 2010)

Gypsy85 said:


> Huh? What did I do wrong? Why did I get a negative vote?!?!!
> 
> So, yeah, my health insurance denies to pay for my therapist. Am really pissed. This means waiting another 6months until things get started. Ugh.
> 
> I am just about to give up with this therapy-thing. Honestly. Maybe I just leave things as they are and try to survive


Don't give up on therapy. Seriously, if there's one thing that can help you with psychological issues, it's therapy. Therapy, therapy, therapy.


----------



## TheStarter (Oct 19, 2010)

never_giving_up said:


> Don't give up on therapy. Seriously, if there's one thing that can help you with psychological issues, it's therapy. Therapy, therapy, therapy.


Word, this board and/or medicines only wont solve dp in most cases


----------



## Gypsy85 (Sep 23, 2010)

Thank you for your support guys









No, I won't give up therapy. I just over-reacted, I guess.I had a big deal not freaking out yesterday, because I felt so left alone and helpless. But today, the sun is shining, I have had a nice day up to now and managed to gather new strength again







. So I will try my best!!


----------



## Gypsy85 (Sep 23, 2010)

So, finally, after many arguments with my insurance, I have decided to pay my therpist myself.

I cannot afford that much from my monthly income, but I have saved quite a lot of money. Well, I have worked really hard for that money over many years(I worked while studying)and I intended to spend this money for my first horse, so it is quite hard to now spend it in order to get better, but well.... What is all the money in the world if you can have some well-being instead!?

I really hope that he can help me to at least feel better!


----------



## never_giving_up (Jun 23, 2010)

Gypsy85 said:


> So, finally, after many arguments with my insurance, I have decided to pay my therpist myself.
> 
> I cannot afford that much from my monthly income, but I have saved quite a lot of money. Well, I have worked really hard for that money over many years(I worked while studying)and I intended to spend this money for my first horse, so it is quite hard to now spend it in order to get better, but well.... What is all the money in the world if you can have some well-being instead!?
> 
> I really hope that he can help me to at least feel better!


Yay!

Seriously, I don't think you could be spending your money on anything better


----------

